# How many use body armor?



## Specialized fan (Sep 25, 2007)

If you get radical on the trail it could be a good idea.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I just got some a couple days ago..haven't actually tried it yet...

Fox NorthShore knee pads and elbow pads


----------



## Surlyman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

661 knee/shin combo


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

Surlyman1 said:


> 661 knee/shin combo


hey how do those work for you? im trying to decide between 661, and roach FR.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

If things might get a bit gnarly... and I am on my little bike, then I might throw on some leg pad and occasionally arm pads. Unless I am getting freeride-tastic, then I won't be wearing an upper body suit. For many rides, I don't wear any armour, but I would like to find a pair of comfortable knee pads (no sliding around) for those rides as I never know when I might take an unexpected bail and not only would the pads give me a good skid plate to use, but also I don't think my knees will be great in 10 or 20 years if they keep on taking hard knocks. (That, and I don't really dig my growing collection of knee scars..)


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Always!*



Specialized fan said:


> If you get radical on the trail it could be a good idea.


Hi fan,

I always wear armor...I have 3 sets from XC to full FR full face and pressure suit outfit. Bleeding isn't cool!:nono:

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Micrastur (Jul 31, 2007)

Some say that body armor is for old people. But if you ask me, I think that suiting up in armor is a feckin' cool thing to have to do before I go out to battle the mountainside.


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

Only when I'm doing gravity powered riding, and then it's 661 knee armor, Fox arm/elbow pads and a special-ed deviant helmit. Saving up for a pressure suit.

For AM, usually not, but sometimes I'll wear knee armor if the trails are slick/ really rocky and steep.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Micrastur said:


> Some say that body armor is for old people. But if you ask me, I think that suiting up in armor is a feckin' cool thing to have to do before I go out to battle the mountainside.


You'll never conquer the mountain, only conquer yourself.

On the other hand, I am healing from breaking my kneecap/ finger with kneepads, body armour and gloves on, so what do I know?


----------



## Carn75 (Jan 13, 2007)

If i'm doing lite XC then no,once i hit the faster,more technical/skills trails then yes.I rode for yrs without,and realized how bad i was beating my body up.661 all the way around.:thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

fox shin gaurds.. easy on easy off ligit. Im thinking about a pressue suit depends on how much time i have to downhill next season


----------



## niterider (Aug 16, 2006)

huntandride said:


> fox shin guards.. easy on easy off legit. I'm thinking about a pressure suit depends on how much time i have to downhill next season


I always wear armor on my rides. I'll through on some upper body armor when I do some DH stuff though.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

niterider said:


> I always wear armor on my rides. I'll through on some upper body armor when I do some DH stuff though.


 the two side clips are just so easy no adjustments needed after the first time


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

I just bought some. I hate crashing and having minor pain for a week or 2 because of a crash.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Old people...LOL!*



Micrastur said:


> Some say that body armor is for old people. But if you ask me, I think that suiting up in armor is a feckin' cool thing to have to do before I go out to battle the mountainside.


That reminds me of something..."how do you think an old person like me, got to be an old person like me?" During all my years of riding off road motorcycles and mountainbikes, I've worn various types and level of armor...but always a decent amount. I wouldn't want to consider what body parts on me would be in an entirely different condition if I hadn't done so. I've always been amazed at the perception of many in the bicycle world about the use of armor. Dirt motor riders have long been proponents of body armor. It's like many bicyclists think that a bicycle can't get you hurt unless you're doing Red Bull Rampage level activity. I certainly don't think riders should "have to" wear body armor, but I certainly don't think riders should be critical of those who do.


----------



## Surlyman1 (Sep 28, 2007)

chrisernator said:


> hey how do those work for you? im trying to decide between 661, and roach FR.


Great pads. I've taken many a digger on 'em. They're the semi soft ones from about 4 yrs ago. Haven't tried the roach pads.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

i've got 661 race knee/shin guards that i wear when i'm riding more technical stuff. they've saved quite a bit of skin, but overall i'm not satisfied with them. some of the stitching started coming undone after a few rides and the material that the velcro is sewn to just above the knee does not seem to be durable enough for the forces that are put on it when they are strapped on. The material there is just tearing apart next to the velcro and that area has not been affected by any crashes.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

Most of what I ride is a long climb and a long descent, so the lightweight knee/shin and elbow guards get carried up on the pack and worn on the descent. Lots of technical rocky stuff as well. Often when there's serious exposure, big air opportunities, or extreme rock riding in the steeps, I'll carry up the full Dainese suit (as well as for the rare for me shutle run). Definitely gives confidence as well as protection. 

FWIW, I also wear the full Dainese suit snowboarding, every time I go out.


----------



## studer (Jun 28, 2006)

For me it's 661 veggie knee pads and 4x2 elbow and forearm guards all the time, except when I go for a more XClike ride, in those days I even take lycra shorts with me!

Any exerience with some kind of lightweight torso body armor? After my knees, hands and ellbows, the parts that suffer the most are my shoulders and chest and still have no armour to protect that.

I ride in Portugal, hot place, and even is the summer I take my armor, I can't start a week's work all bruised!


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

I usually wear armor myself. Pack it up, wear it down. Although not everything I do and will do will need it, but always a good idea to have it!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

*Question and comment*



Specialized fan said:


> If you get radical on the trail it could be a good idea.


 I think I'm getting radical but not sure my level of radicalness is appropriate for armour, what's your gage?



Micrastur said:


> But if you ask me, I think that suiting up in armor is a feckin' cool thing to have to do before I go out to battle the mountainside.


 "Battle", eh? See, I become one with the mountain when I ride. The mountain has never done anything to me so why do I need to battle it?

Ohh, wait... not "radical" enough for "battle". My bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

i wear 661 shin guards when i ride xc (anything will rooty downhills, small jumps, etc) because i'm sick of falling on a rock and getting cut up. i broke my forearm doing freeride stunts last year, so i carry a 661 forearm elbow just in case. i save the 661 knee/shin guards for downhill and freeride only.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

CoreRat shin pads are pretty much always on my legs.


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*Carry it, don't always wear it*

Fell on my elbow the other day and hit my funny bone, Hard. Reminded me that my elbow pads were in my pack. DOH!


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I ride XC in Ontario and never saw the point. We went to the BC Rockies a few weeks ago and after the first descent my buddy and I went out and bought Raceface elbow/forearm pads. I'd probaby have bought a full face helmet if I had the dough. We ride clipped in so figured the shin pads were less necesary.

Now I'm back in Ontario I don't wear it.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

Left Mine At Home The Other Day And Ate It On Steep Cliffside Off Camber At The Local Quarry...twice On Same Arm...doh!

Left Some Skin On The Trail


----------



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

I busted up my knee internally a few weeks ago and couldnt walk for about 1.5 weeks. Blew it off. Then last weekend, I busted my butt twice, the second pretty bad. Cut and bruised my shin (looked like a golf ball under the skin), and tore off almost all the skin covering my knee. That was it, I am too old to be stupid. I bought me a set of Roach FR, I dont feel the need to go elbows yet.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Raceface DH Knee/Shin, 661 Pressure suit, 661Pro Bravo

Generally wear them for most thinks apartfrom the local area, Cambridgeshire is pretty flat, but if it's off to Wales or the continent, then what goes up must come down, fast!

Spent sunday racing a mate on the Chicksands Dual course. Fell off a few times but the armour did the job. Without it I wouldn't have been pushing it and wouldn't improve.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yupp i wear armour... And i look like a power ranger when i'm at it... XD


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

I use 661 shin/knee pads, and elbo pads, strange every time I don't wear them I fall off, only come off once with them on , I think I ride more confidently with them on, I ride trails, single track and the red / black routes at Llandegla,


----------



## Flytime (Aug 20, 2007)

*Michael, What do you wear for XC???*

I'm looking for something light, not a full DH suit, but something with good rib protection.
There are some vests out there, but they are mostly chest and back protection.

The 2008 rockgardn flak jacket looks like it has some rib protection but it looks like it would be heavy for a long ride



michaelsnead said:


> Hi fan,
> 
> I always wear armor...I have 3 sets from XC to full FR full face and pressure suit outfit. Bleeding isn't cool!:nono:
> 
> Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jun 25, 2007)

I just recently started mountain biking, but have a long road bicycle and motorcycle background (full leather and back pad when I'm on the scoot). I bought a used Dainese DH suit from a friend and found it really helped give me the confidence to progress my skillset on descents (I still suck). I've gotten razzed by other buddies for wearing armor when I ride at Skeggs, but looking like a wuss is far better than unnecessarily breaking a bone and not being able to ride / ski for any given period. The full suit doesn't make a debut all that often anymore, but its a welcome friend when I do put it on.


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

I started to wear knee pads and elbow after a few crashes. I am bound to crash again many times so I just put them on unless I am riding an easy trail.


----------



## Bubba74 (Feb 8, 2007)

After numerous low-speed crashes on rocky, techy terrain, I decided to get Kyle Strait knee pads and 4x2 elbow pads. I'm the only one that has pads out of my group of friends. I'm also the biggest klutz.

Even going 5 mph, rocks will rip up your skin. My classic fall is trying to unclip from my pedals ascending a rocky hill, then boom.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Flytime said:


> I'm looking for something light, not a full DH suit, but something with good rib protection.
> There are some vests out there, but they are mostly chest and back protection.
> 
> The 2008 rockgardn flak jacket looks like it has some rib protection but it looks like it would be heavy for a long ride


Hi Flytime,

For XC use I go with the following:

Dainese 3X Knee/Shin GUARD
http://www.dainese.com/eng/articolo.asp?cat=6&nome=3X_KNEE_GUARD&articolo=3879559

Dainese 3X Elbow/Forearm GUARD
http://www.dainese.com/eng/articolo.asp?cat=6&nome=3X_ELBOW_GUARD&articolo=3879558

I have the 2007 RockGardn Flak Jacket and love it but just use it for lift served and shuttling!

Take Care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

I love the Kyle Strait knee pads. Install and leave, no adjusting during your ride. Awesome! Elbow I'm just using some Fox pads. Then I also use some old soft shell shin guards if I'm using my flat pedals, but most of the time I'm clipped in 

I also have some Fox shin/knee combo pads but they slip down constantly  .

The only time I really use them is on a DH section on our local loop (3.5mile DH), and then at Downieville & Northstar. But for most of the aggressive xc trail riding I don't use anything. When I do I just pack then and put them on at the top of the DH.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> I ride XC in Ontario and never saw the point. We went to the BC Rockies a few weeks ago and after the first descent my buddy and I went out and bought Raceface elbow/forearm pads. I'd probaby have bought a full face helmet if I had the dough. We ride clipped in so figured the shin pads were less necesary.
> 
> Now I'm back in Ontario I don't wear it.


I'm with you.
I am in Ontario, and other than full finger gloves and a regular Giro E2 helmet, I do not wear any other armour.
I know I would if I was out west or whatever.... I want to go out west.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i always wear my shin/knee pads and the odd time i will also wear my elbow/forearm pads


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Three reasons to wear armor*

I carry armor on my Camelbak when I climb uphill and strap it on for the downhills; in rocky terrain I wear it, and at the resorts, I put it on before I get on the lift.

Basically, though, I see three reasons to wear armor:


There is no downside to wearing armor;
Even the best armor - Dainese - is cheaper than my annual deductible ($1000) on my health insurance policy; and,
If I do hit the ground, I will still be able to ride tomorrow!


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I always take my shin/knee pads and elbow/arm pads. I simply tuck them on my Dakine Apex pack and have them when I need them (which I virtually always do).


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

I have FOX knee guards....love the way those strap on and 661 race elbow guards. I use them part time. And I only use the full face helmet at Downieville/Northstar or anywhere i'm not actually pedaling a lot.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*Better body harmor*



crisillo said:


> I just got some a couple days ago..haven't actually tried it yet...
> 
> Fox NorthShore knee pads and elbow pads


Just went down a couple of days ago (a stupid damn branch) and I regretted not having it.

I think most of the problem is that I cannot find INTEGRATED body armor. I would love to have a jersey with integrated pads and the same for pants. They could be of the soft variety and not too bulky: just enough to take the scratches/hits at bay. Independent items take just too long to put on and then I get lazy ... :skep:

Any suggestions? Is somebody producing this?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Davide said:


> Just went down a couple of days ago (a stupid damn branch) and I regretted not having it.
> 
> I think most of the problem is that I cannot find INTEGRATED body armor. I would love to have a jersey with integrated pads and the same for pants. They could be of the soft variety and not too bulky: just enough to take the scratches/hits at bay. Independent items take just too long to put on and then I get lazy ... :skep:
> 
> Any suggestions? Is somebody producing this?


dont think there's a company which makes em... unless you're considering moto pants or some padded chamois... as for jerseys, you'd be surprised with the amount of abuse some cant help ya with rash and such... but as for pads dont think it would have much use especially if you were to be climbing with them... On hot days, i just wear my 661 SP2 on top as my jersey... XD And wear some Race lite knee/shin guards... Think it's the coolest of pressure suits around... I just got into a really gnarly crash last sunday too... glad i had my suit on...


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

Only when I freeride or do big air.


----------



## Finchypoo (Jun 29, 2007)

I dont have armor but I plan to get some. Ive only ever crashed twice that resulted in serious injuries. Once on pavement without gloves which resulted in some nifty skinless palms that made my life miserable for weeks, I now always wear gloves. The second time I endoed off a cliff onto gravel and landed on my head and shoulder and scraped up everything but my shins and elbows. A full suit would have helped but generally im not dumb enough to crash like that on a regular basis. I want to get shin and elbow guards because there is a lot of stuff i wont try simply from the thought of being scraped up through the next work week, I think some simple armor would make me a lot more confident knowing that falling off wont mean im missing skin on my extremities, just that I fell off.

A pressure suit and full face helmet would make me really confident, but also much sweatier and a bit more broke than I am


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> dont think there's a company which makes em... unless you're considering moto pants or some padded chamois... as for jerseys, you'd be surprised with the amount of abuse some cant help ya with rash and such... but as for pads dont think it would have much use especially if you were to be climbing with them... On hot days, i just wear my 661 SP2 on top as my jersey... XD And wear some Race lite knee/shin guards... Think it's the coolest of pressure suits around... I just got into a really gnarly crash last sunday too... glad i had my suit on...


Maybe I need a good Jersey ... but I never understood why it is so hard to manifacture something that goes below the knee and has some extra padding (not much) at knees and elbows ... does not seem like rocket science!!!! I might do it myself :nono:


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

I use armor every ride...elbows and knees but full armor on when I take out my big bike.

-R


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Davide said:


> Maybe I need a good Jersey ... but I never understood why it is so hard to manifacture something that goes below the knee and has some extra padding (not much) at knees and elbows ... does not seem like rocket science!!!! I might do it myself :nono:


Maybe something like this??? though you gotta undestand that these can only do so much... having independant pads will ensure that they stay in place... also ventilation is an issue too i think...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

For XC rides, armor is bad, camelbak only.

If I'm riding up to the top of my favorite downhill trail, I pack the kneepads and take it easy on the descent.

When I'm shuttling with my homies I run shin/kneepads, elbow guards, camelback (works better than most pressure suits as a spine protector/back cushion) and a full face.

For those who say body armor is for wussies and geezers I say have fun eating s*it when you chase me and my plastic courage down the trail. The number one thing that allowed me to progress with my riding was knowing I wouldn't have to be laid up for another 3 months with a broken elbow, knee, leg, or something even worse. Body armor kicks ass!


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

Can armor really prevent broken bones?


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

not to mention punctured lung, broken back or neck...I say if you ride with out armor your probably not riding hard enough...

-R


----------



## budgie (May 14, 2004)

*d30 by Spyder*



Davide said:


> Maybe I need a good Jersey ... but I never understood why it is so hard to manifacture something that goes below the knee and has some extra padding (not much) at knees and elbows ... does not seem like rocket science!!!! I might do it myself :nono:


Check it out:
http://dhreno.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/d3o™body-armor-technology-in-downhill-mountain-biking/
Actually it DOES seem like rocket science. Cool material science, anyway.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

aLLboutLx said:


> Can armor really prevent broken bones?


Have you ever taken a hard hit with some on? The stuff is not super comfortable to pedal in for a reason, it does a good job of dispersing the impact over a larger area. There is no way I could have learned to ride fast, and I don't mean "hey, I think I'm going pretty fast through here." fast. I mean so fast you can't remember the last corner because your brain is clocking ahead to the next switchback before you have a chance to think. Just knowing that you can go down without nusance injuries is nice, but using some basic body armor can really save your season.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*You-tube*



budgie said:


> Check it out:
> http://dhreno.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/d3o™body-armor-technology-in-downhill-mountain-biking/
> Actually it DOES seem like rocket science. Cool material science, anyway.


Well .. yeah .... it is quite amazing but ouch the price ($350 :yikes: ) and it still does not protect the knee ...

The You-tube for D30 body armor is kind of funny 



 it looks like a great product perfect for biking ... I want some!

But you can actually buy some thermal undergarment from sessions already with D30 http://www.sessions.com/detail.php?sid=3&gtype=M&psid=153&pid=811&start=0 about $50 ... is the expand the line to skateboards we are set ...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Maybe something like this??? though you gotta undestand that these can only do so much... having independant pads will ensure that they stay in place... also ventilation is an issue too i think...


Forgot the link
http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-546/Royal-Racing-Future-dsh-Combat-Shorts/Detail


----------



## hmto (Jun 13, 2006)

Mace knee/shin and Fox elbow/forearms.

Lets you let it all out it you choose. And for those of us that need to work the next day, it really helps. 

And the day you forget or choose not to, you leave skin and blood behind.


----------



## beareeyeaan (Oct 20, 2007)

armor boosts your confidence.

i'm just ordered a fox roost, can't wait to try it out once my shoulder is relocated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

if you need plastic courage, use it!

if you don't, don't.

i use armor when i use a FF helmet. it makes sense for DH racing. other than that, i try to use knee/shins whenever i use flats.


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

every ride i use my fox knee/shinpads, drop and jump infested trails i put on the pressure suit.
I use the full face every time i ride, it just looks cool  and is safe


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

If I had been wearing my flak jacket last weekend, this would have likely been much less severe and likely I would have gotten two solid days in Moab instead of just 20 minutes and then a day of self evacuation and a couple weeks of pain and cleaning a deep wound.










This was a total fluke fall were my pedal clipped a rock while going into a small jump. My shoe split right in half. My side was the first to hit some rather flat rocks. You just never know. I will never think less of someone for wearing protection. Everyone needs to make their own decisions. Armor helps me progress and that's why I wear it. I was wearing leg and arms during this fall. If I wasn't my right arm would likely be pretty messed up too. Even pure XC riders crash. Armor is just some insurance to help you ride the next day.

I like the Race Face legs if you have to pedal a lot, but I do have the full Rockgardn kit and it's great protection.


----------



## paul_big20022003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wear Race Face DH Knee/Shin Guards and Race Face Elbow pads - when ever and where ever I ride. I have had too many spills and too much surgery on knees and elbows to ever want to ride without again. Does not matter what type or riding or how hot it is the guards go on. I feel naked without them same as I do if I drive my car without my seat belt on. It looks like over kill and probably for th emost it is but I feel better for it and I can usually get home after most falls and still be able to walk straight Also I am getting/am older/old I need to get to work get home play with my kids and get back on my bike again. I had some problems with stitching on my leg guards which Race face never responded back to me about despite may emails and pictures sent to them . BTW only one leg gave gives me stitching problems so I think its a defect not a neglect problem. I find them comfortable to wear. My friend has fox guards and he finds them hard on his knees leading to schafing. I have never had that problem. Oh btw they will stink in summer if you dont wash them regularly - I dont so mine stink! My elbow pads work great I forget I have them on. Only thing is I think I got wrong size as I have to check from time to time to make sure the hard elbow shell is totaly covering my elbow and has not creeped down. Get protected and save a lot of wear and tear on your body


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 12, 2007)

I wear arm and leg armour on the MTB park. When I ride XC I do not. Having said that what is reasonable and what is risky?

The armor can prevent some fractures but its greatest value is protecting the flesh. Although these wounds are superficial, they are painful and prone to infection. Especially the dreaded MRSA that is now becoming resistant to ALL antibiotics.

A trip to the ER for a few sutures will not only put you out of action but could cost you thousands, depending how price gouging your local ER is.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

*Body armour..............*

once i get this lower back issue taken care of i'm savin up for some body armour w/ spine protection.Already have knee/shin protection & FF.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Always*

Ok, like TNC, I'm another older rider. I started mountain biking in 1989. I've always worn gloves and a helmet no matter what. I picked up my first full suspension bike in 2001. A Specialized Enduro that I rode for about 9 months and then moved up to a 2002 Kona Stinky. From that point forward I've always worn knee/shinguards and elbow forearm pads. After a couple of weeks on the Stinky I picked up a full face helmet. A couple of months later I purchased a Rockgarden suit. Now, it depends on the ride to what degree I wear armour. For trail rides I wear a Xen helmet and Roach Indy pads on my arms and legs. I wear these 90% of the time and love them. When riding downhill on more rocky and rutted trails I wear the body armour on top and have some Roach DH pads for my legs. These pads give unbelievable protection but are not very comfortable for a lot of pedaling. That's what I like about the Roach Indies. Once broken in you really don't notice you are wearing them other than them being hot in the summer. The Fox Northshore pads are a copy of the Roach Indies and 661 has had their version of these pads out for a few years now. I'll stick with the originals till they are no longer available.


----------



## Uncle Shifty (Oct 3, 2007)

*first time at Diablo..*

I hadn't ever really wanted to wear any kind of armor... but a few local guys told me before a trip to Diablo its not if you go down but rather how hard.... well I had a couple of pretty wicked crashes and I was glad to have the rental pads... I think the knee /shin was from Fox and they worked great, same with the elbow pads.... what really saved me was the chest protector from 661. It wasnt like I was in total body armor like many guys out there, but what I did have on certainly helped and I never felt hindered by any of it..


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here we go closer: 661*



budgie said:


> Check it out:
> http://dhreno.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/d3o™body-armor-technology-in-downhill-mountain-biking/
> Actually it DOES seem like rocket science. Cool material science, anyway.


661 is introducing pads in d3o http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=43a552a1-956c-447a-a048-b5f8c9303be0

I asked if hey are going to make a jersey with pads (like the Dainese cubic shorts or Session thermal underwear, only $50 but it it thermal) and they said "We are considering it for the pressure suits now, but no plans yet for building it into a jersey or pant at this time."


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

Is anyone using the 661 Core Saver?

Just wondering how they fit and why they are almost as much as the full pressure suits (if not more)?


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

for easier stuff, I wear 661 Kyle Strait knee pads. depending on the terrain, I might wear my race face rally FR arms. If I'm expecting to fall, I wear Race Face Rally FR on legs and arms.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Lowball said:


> Is anyone using the 661 Core Saver?
> 
> Just wondering how they fit and why they are almost as much as the full pressure suits (if not more)?


I'm very interested too, I was just thinking of buying one of these last time I ordered biking stuff, but the shop was out of stock.


----------



## CTrider (Oct 15, 2007)

beareeyeaan said:


> armor boosts your confidence.
> 
> i'm just ordered a fox roost, can't wait to try it out once my shoulder is relocated.


I have this for when I ride my quad, and it's wicked tough and pretty tolerable to wear, just might be a bit bulky for biking. I have never tried it since there are no dh trails around here.

As for wearing armor and a helmet, It's funny when I ride by the local swimming spot in the summer on the way to the trail, and all the kids think they're cool not wearing any gear with their 20" tire bmx bikes on the road and think I'm a wuss for wearing gear. It would be funny to see them follow me on some mtb trails and see how long they last without armor or a helmet.

I always wear a helmet after breaking my nose and getting a severe lasuration a little while back, and have a full face on order. I only do aggressive xc and all mountain whenever I can, but I'm not taking the risk of screwing up my face again.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

Uncle Shifty said:


> I hadn't ever really wanted to wear any kind of armor... but a few local guys told me before a trip to Diablo its not if you go down but rather how hard.... well I had a couple of pretty wicked crashes and I was glad to have the rental pads... I think the knee /shin was from Fox and they worked great, same with the elbow pads.... what really saved me was the chest protector from 661. It wasnt like I was in total body armor like many guys out there, but what I did have on certainly helped and I never felt hindered by any of it..


i 100% agree on the chest protector...if you're riding some dh or tricky trails, the chest protector would be the best. i only wore 661 forearm/elbow and knee/shin guards before, but my shoulders and chest got most of the damage...now i have permanent marks. if i start doing hairier rides again, i'm def dropping some cash on a chest suit.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of going to something like this. 








Seriously though, I always wear a FF after seeing a friend with his jaw wired shut from a bike crash. I also add arms and legs if I expect to be riding more advanced trails, or if I go someplace I'm not familiar with. I find that my Camelbak works pretty well for back protection.


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

When pinning to win - or goin aggro I pad up.

Flak jacket for Rocky, exposed rag doll fall potential, when theres lots of runout and soft bushes, just the Fox Knee shin and 661 elbow and 661 bomber shorts.

The exception is the Downieville XC - too furious of a start to wear them, and I'm not gonna add the time at the top to pad up. 

XC club rides and fitness rides - usually not, as I'm riding well inside my comfort zone and the risk of catastrophe is an acceptable risk.

ALWAYS wear a HELMET


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

*Im a Dork in Knights Armor*



Specialized fan said:


> If you get radical on the trail it could be a good idea.


I just started waring elbow and knee/shin guards last year. I ware it not because Im anyway "radical" but cause these days when I hit the deck I dont to get up so quick. Ive weigh 240pounds, am self employed and just hit forty.

THEY ARE ALL REALLY GOOD REASONS TO DON ARMOR!

The only thing is I look like a dude in my flashy Fox all mountain pads. A couple of times Ive heard a few of the kids (sub 25yo) snicker as I pass them on the trail. Lets face it , im a old fat guy crawling along at a snails pace in my ill fitting suit of armor . Why cant they make protective gear kinda tasteful? Instead its all primary colors/silver and looks like it was peeled off a storm trooper. Anyway, thats my rant for today. Oh no!!! Im becoming a grumpy middle age man!

ps no one my age laughs at my armor


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

You can break a bone (various bones) with body armour!
What body armour will do is eliminate certain risks and reducing your injury.
Protection can take out major impact, but if your to fast...or if you hit something in a "wrong way" you can snap a bone.

Body Armour it`s different than being superman!

It`s always better having, than having not!:thumbsup: 

Before I point down:

1- low my seat post
2- install my Dainese knee protection (just clip in... very easy, a fast)
3- Verify that everything is functioning: brakes, QRs...

HAVE FUN! :thumbsup: 

PS: Strech your self (before and after exercise), warm muscles and joints. This is also very important and can help reducing injury in case of an accident.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't use no stinkin armor. Enjoy the freedom. Now you guys are going to tell me you use condoms every time?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Middle aged agony.*

For those of us over 35, It seems healing takes longer
than it ever has. I see no shame in elbow/knee guards.

The kids snickering at you, don't have to feel like you
do at home. Blow them off.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









If you don't use the big ring, take it off and put a good
bash ring in it's place.


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

Hit a tree MoOse? Been there, done that.


----------



## other aardvark (Feb 11, 2006)

mo0se said:


> For those of us over 35, It seems healing takes longer
> than it ever has. I see no shame in elbow/knee guards.
> 
> The kids snickering at you, don't have to feel like you
> ...


I will wear my dorky armor with pride.

Speaking of big rings, I havent replaced one in three years.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My armor is made by Carhartt.


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't like wearing armor, but I also don't like seeing through my shin skin to my shin bone. When riding flats, I now wear shinguards. It's not as bad as I thought. The race face (Roach Rally) legs are great. Read the reviews, got a pair. Happy.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

zdfg said:


> Hit a tree MoOse? Been there, done that.


Repeatedly.. hard and fast. 

I have some pics of a n-nn--nnn nasty big ring
incident with my right calf.. I will find 'em and
post it up. Getting that thing off there is one less
co-pay. Besides, who wouldn't like a little more
bb clearance?


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*Anyone???*



Lowball said:


> Is anyone using the 661 Core Saver?
> 
> Just wondering how they fit and why they are almost as much as the full pressure suits (if not more)?


Bump...


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

The reason I no longer run a big ring:

















:nono:


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

You need a new hobby man. Take up Muy Thai, you might get less injuries.


----------



## ihatebikes (Feb 10, 2004)

I would never ride my motorcycle without a jacket with armor. On my bikes, I like hitting dirt jumps and I wear a helmet plus knee pads. 

Back in the day (pre-99) we didn't wear pads on XC rides and I was always coming home from rides bleeding. Now I wear pads and I don't crash as much, but when I do I get to keep riding. (as opposed to hitching a ride to the hospital for stiches.

I ride bikes fast and wear armor. Who gives a frak what people think? If you never crash, you do the kinds of rides I consider boring anyway. I don't see the arguement against pads to be logical in anyway.


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

Davide said:


> 661 is introducing pads in d3o http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=43a552a1-956c-447a-a048-b5f8c9303be0
> 
> I asked if hey are going to make a jersey with pads (like the Dainese cubic shorts or Session thermal underwear, only $50 but it it thermal) and they said "We are considering it for the pressure suits now, but no plans yet for building it into a jersey or pant at this time."


this d3o stuff is pretty sweet (no i don't work for them :thumbsup: ). i like the way you're thinking tho...a 'light armor' shirt would be money for those days where you're doing some aggressive trail riding. just enough padding to cover the shoulders and chest for a crash that wouldn't warrant dh gear type chest protection.


----------



## man-bites-dog (Nov 26, 2007)

Body armor?? I'm too confident for that!!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lowball said:


> Bump...


I second that.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Big ring bash guard*

Like you, I don't run a big ring but I do know of a company that makes a bashring that covers the big ring and it is a very sweet CNC'd piece of work.

Here's the link:

http://www.montaramtb.com/Products/Unibash/bash.html


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

IF you wanna wear protective gear and it allows you to feel confident enough that you take risks that improve your skillz....ROCK ON...

IF you don't wear protective gear and you are taking risks that improve your skillz and you are getting injured repeatedly... Maybe give some thought to that....


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Knock on wood*

I was just thinking about this topic again. I've been mountain biking since 1989 starting on a completely rigid steel framed bike, my first was a Performance Tangent. Then Rockshox came out with their first front shock. One of my riding buddies immediately bought one and really started improving on the bike. Specialized came out with their shock, manufactured by RockShox, called the Future Shock. I purchased one of those and was blown away. Body armour was not on the seen yet but we talked about its' potential way back in 1990. Anyhow, till I started wearing armour I was always in the process of healing from crashes and had 3-4 scabs all the time. Since starting to wear armour a few years ago the getting cuts and scrapes has become a rare event. So, knocking on wood that it stays that way. When at Northstar this summer I went down hard at high speed but was wearing Roach DH leg pads and a Rockgarden upper body suit. I still got a pretty deep scrape right above my elbow which was caused by friction of the pad rubbing my arm while I was rag dolling down the tranistion. Had I not had the armour I think chances are good I would not have been able to get up, shake it off, and continue riding down the mountain. Armour is the best path to self preservation and just plain works.


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

*To wear armor or not...*

I was thinking about this thread again--i got a bike that was meant to go fast and make up for insane terrain, and, yes, when I ride that bike, I'll be wearing pads. But it also got me thinking about that stat about how there are many more injuries per hour played in football now than in the 50's when players wore fewer (and wimpier) pads. And rugby has far fewer injuries yet...

Would leg/arm armor give me a false sense of security when bombing down tiger on my xc bike? Does wearing a standard (not full-face) helmet keep me from riding beyond my limits? Can you be "over dressed" for certain trails?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Zandern, the reason why there were fewer football injuries in the 50's is that there were way way way less people playing football in the 50's

The reason why I wear armor is I don't want to be out for a few monts becuase of something stupid and miss a few months and the beggning of the Southridge series orbe out for the summer race season.

Now is armor gonna potect me from everything, no, far from it, but it does help. For example, a couple weeks ago, I layed it down pretty hard into a rock garden with fox launch knee/shin guards, and I turned my whole knee black and blue and had trouble walking for a few days. Theres a good chance that that would have taken me out for a while w/ nothing on


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> *Zandern, the reason why there were fewer football injuries in the 50's is that there were way way way less people playing football in the 50's*
> 
> The reason why I wear armor is I don't want to be out for a few monts becuase of something stupid and miss a few months and the beggning of the Southridge series orbe out for the summer race season.
> 
> Now is armor gonna potect me from everything, no, far from it, but it does help. For example, a couple weeks ago, I layed it down pretty hard into a rock garden with fox launch knee/shin guards, and I turned my whole knee black and blue and had trouble walking for a few days. Theres a good chance that that would have taken me out for a while w/ nothing on


plus the players of today are much much bigger, faster, and more powerful


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Zandern, the reason why there were fewer football injuries in the 50's is that there were way way way less people playing football in the 50's


the stat I saw was normalized for that, by showing injuries *per hour played*. Not total injuries. C'mon, give me some credit.

I'm not advocating for/against. it's actually a debate running in the narrow confines of my own poor brain. I started wearing pads because I put my pedal THRU my shin. (nothing near what that guy did to his calf w/ chainring.. OW!) But i am beginning to think that there is potential for the different branches of our sport to run into eachother (literally) if this isn't at least conscious. Does it make sense for folks to drive a Trabant on the Autobahn? Should *anyone* be allowed to drive a Volvo?  Is it smart to show up at the local DH hill riding up wearing spandex? Is it poor etiquette to hit the little down hill on the popular xc circuit wearing full dh gear?

Just thinking out loud... :thumbsup:


----------



## zandern (Jun 7, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> plus the players of today are much much bigger, faster, and more powerful


Given! But, do you think they would hit each other as hard as they do if they were wearing leather skullcaps and lycra? I'm just sayin'...


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Zandern - I think the answer to you question of "can you be too over dressed for a trail?" is a simple YES!!! If your skillz are such that you don't require protection, or if your skillz won't be tested during that particular ride. 

I have a buddy who continues to ride our local XC trail (3rd year now) and still wears full leg armor, but I have never worn armor on this trail, and never will... And I have only been injured on this trail once, and it was during our Time Trial attempt... Moving fast, getting a bit tired, slipped my focus for a minute, down I went... I've done that trail faster since then, and have not injured myself a bit... BUT if I wanted to learn how to jump again, I'll be buying gear and finding a new place to ride that has that kind of terrain.

Different riders, Different bikes, Different trails, Different Skillz....Different needs.


----------



## PDB (May 16, 2006)

There's only a couple of trails that I take pads with me to ride on - and that's cause they are remote backcountry locations with HUGE sharp pointy rocks to break your fall. Even then, I'll take 661 KS knee pads... occasionally I'll take elbow pads, but not often.
For perspective - When I'm on my DH bike, I'll wear knee pads and usually (not always) elbow/forearm pads. 
As Sean say - "come on.... don't be soft". Then I say - "but I'm old and break easy"
He's usually got more blood outside his body than others...


----------

